# Bolt/Bolt+ 4K apps: what are they?



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

What are the current 4K apps on the Bolt/+? 

What other 4K apps are promised?

How about HDR?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

AFAIK it's still just Netflix and YouTube, the same as when it started, no HDR. 4K Amazon was promised and hasn't happened, HDR10 support was promised and hasn't happened (Dolby Vision in software is supposed to be possible now but there's been no talk of adding that the TiVo that I've heard).

4K VUDU showed up briefly and was gone a week or so after I noticed it.

It remains my favorite platform for Netflix, Hulu, 1080p VUDU, HBO Go and Plex since it can output 24p content from any of them as a 24Hz signal. It's Amazon app has been too unstable to use, unless it's recently improved. I've finagled my Roku Premiere into giving me 24Hz output of 4K VUDU and Amazon (both 1080p and 4K) so I use it for those.


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

So much for the unified 4K entertainment then. 

What happened to the Bolt Pro promise?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

What was "the Bolt Pro promise"? AFAIK they never promised anything for Bolt Pro over the 500GB Bolt other than more storage and more tuners.


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

I remember reading here the ira guy said we have a pro model in development. It will be a unit to impress the geeks, not just extra tuners and storage.


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

I would like to know if there are plans to release a "pro" version of the Bolt with 6 tuners and a bigger hard drive?


Yes. We are working on products that I believe will finally hit on many of the items that have remained over the years. There will be no Pro line product that has any fewer than 6 tuners or storage sizes that don't excite you. We probably could've delivered a BOLT with two more tuners and a larger HDD and called it a family, but we knew that the market--and especially our loyalists--deserved much more. Look for something new next year, right on our normal three year cycle.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TiVo Bolt+, which has been available since late last year, has 6 tuners and 3TB of storage.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Substance said:


> So much for the unified 4K entertainment then.
> 
> What happened to the Bolt Pro promise?


Well I get 4 k channels from Cogeco, in Ontario just in time for the NHL playoffs. TSN, SNET. works great on my haier 55" although I do have hdmi issues we all seem to be experiencing in regards HDCP 2.2 only.


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well I get 4 k channels from Cogeco, in Ontario just in time for the NHL playoffs. TSN, SNET. works great on my haier 55" although I do have hdmi issues we all seem to be experiencing in regards HDCP 2.2 only.


Is there anyway you can tell whether these channels are in 4k60 or 4k24 frame rates?


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

mikeyts said:


> AFAIK it's still just Netflix and YouTube, the same as when it started, no HDR. 4K Amazon was promised and hasn't happened, HDR10 support was promised and hasn't happened (Dolby Vision in software is supposed to be possible now but there's been no talk of adding that the TiVo that I've heard).
> 
> 4K VUDU showed up briefly and was gone a week or so after I noticed it.
> 
> It remains my favorite platform for Netflix, Hulu, 1080p VUDU, HBO Go and Plex since it can output 24p content from any of them as a 24Hz signal. It's Amazon app has been too unstable to use, unless it's recently improved. I've finagled my Roku Premiere into giving me 24Hz output of 4K VUDU and Amazon (both 1080p and 4K) so I use it for those.


This is a good list. Thank you.

I doubt Dolby Vision will happen anytime soon or ever at all. I have been reading Dolby isn't easy to deal with on the manufacturers level. They require high fees and picky on what they will support. HDR10+ can technically match it and allows a lot more tweaks to the user. It requires no licensing fees either. If Tivo gets HDR, Dolby Vision wouldn't be a big loss(except VUDU is DV only I guess).

Any updates to this above list since April?


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

TiVo support says Bolt and Bolt+ can now do HDR.

A Series of Unfortunate Events (TV Series) Native – Yet to be released TBA
Bloodline (TV Series) To Be Upgraded March 2015
Chef’s Table (TV Series) To Be Upgraded April 2015
Hibana (TV Series) Native – Yet to be released TBA
Knights of Sidonia (TV Series) To Be Upgraded July 2014
Marvel’s Daredevil (TV Series) To Be Upgraded April 2015
Marvel’s Jessica Jones (TV Series) To Be Upgraded Fall 2015
Marvel’s Luke Cage (TV Series) Native – Yet to be Released Fall 2016
Marvel’s The Defenders (TV Series) Native – Yet to be Released TBA
The Do-Over (Movie) Native – Release Date Announced May 2016
The Ridiculous 6 (Movie) To Be Upgraded Fall 2015

This is the list of all content on Netflix in 4k and HDR. Can someone try one of these and verify if Bolt can output 4K with HDR?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Substance said:


> TiVo support says Bolt and Bolt+ can now do HDR.
> 
> A Series of Unfortunate Events (TV Series) Native - Yet to be released TBA
> Bloodline (TV Series) To Be Upgraded March 2015
> ...


That must be an old list. I've watched more content than that in HDR from Netflix. Of course not with the Bolt though. The last time I checked it still wasn't HDR capable.
(Knights of Sidonia is a 2K show that is in HDR. Although most, if not all, of the other Netflix HDR shows are in 4K)

The most recent show I watched from Netflix in HDR/4K was Girl Boss. And I don't see that on your list.

Santa Clarita Diet is another Netflix show I watched recently in HDR and 4K.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Substance said:


> Is there anyway you can tell whether these channels are in 4k60 or 4k24 frame rates?


I don't think it's 24, I think it's 60


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Substance said:


> TiVo support says Bolt and Bolt+ can now do HDR.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

mikeyts said:


> Where did you hear that?


I chatted with the tivo support today.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I doubt that the person is right. I'd expect some actual announcement from TiVo and I'm not finding even a hint of any news or rumor of HDR on Bolt online.

I will be happy if I find out that I'm wrong .


----------



## Taylor Johnson (May 19, 2017)

They lied to you.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Wait, the VUDU app doesn't do UHD?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> Wait, the VUDU app doesn't do UHD?


No it never has. And very few devices even have access to Vudu UHD. And even fewer have access to HDR from Vudu.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

If they add amazon prime 4k hdr and netflix 4k hdr, I would be very happy.

So the Bolt is about a year and a half years old? New box about every 3 years? Logic dictates that we can forget about any improvements on the current box closer to the 3 year mark as their entire focus will be on the up coming box. And if this is true and we don't get any HDR support in the next winter update, it won't come before the new box(but then we will probably buy the new box)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Substance said:


> If they add amazon prime 4k hdr and netflix 4k hdr, I would be very happy.
> 
> So the Bolt is about a year and a half years old? New box about every 3 years? Logic dictates that we can forget about any improvements on the current box closer to the 3 year mark as their entire focus will be on the up coming box. And if this is true and we don't get any HDR support in the next winter update, it won't come before the new box(but then we will probably buy the new box)


I'm wondering if the new Hydra interface will be the substitute for a new physical box in the 3-year cycle.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Substance said:


> If they add amazon prime 4k hdr and netflix 4k hdr, I would be very happy.
> 
> So the Bolt is about a year and a half years old? New box about every 3 years? Logic dictates that we can forget about any improvements on the current box closer to the 3 year mark as their entire focus will be on the up coming box. And if this is true and we don't get any HDR support in the next winter update, it won't come before the new box(but then we will probably buy the new box)





Mikeguy said:


> I'm wondering if the new Hydra interface will be the substitute for a new physical box in the 3-year cycle.


While I have no insight/information that would allow me to make a reasonable guess on when HDR support will come to the Bolt, at least TiVo has said it is coming.

Regarding TiVo's hardware cycle. For the first time I am really begin to wonder if there really will ever be another "new" (Series 7) TiVo stand alone DVR. Changes in the FCC direction on requiring third party STB support, the industry in general, and TiVo's approach to OTA (Mavrik) would lead one to believe that there will not be another new (Series 7) TiVo stand alone DVR.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

With the Bolt and 4K, what is the best option for sending a signal to a 4K tv? Is it better to send a 1080p signal (60?) and let the TV do the upscaling, or send the 2160 image to the TV? TV and BOLT simply synced to 2160 on their own, but I think the LG OLED might upscale better than the BOLT?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> With the Bolt and 4K, what is the best option for sending a signal to a 4K tv? Is it better to send a 1080p signal (60?) and let the TV do the upscaling, or send the 2160 image to the TV? TV and BOLT simply synced to 2160 on their own, but I think the LG OLED might upscale better than the BOLT?


The only way to know is to try both ways. And use the one for scaling that you feel looks best.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

tivoboy said:


> With the Bolt and 4K, what is the best option for sending a signal to a 4K tv? Is it better to send a 1080p signal (60?) and let the TV do the upscaling, or send the 2160 image to the TV? TV and BOLT simply synced to 2160 on their own, but I think the LG OLED might upscale better than the BOLT?


 Let me know what you have found out. I have an LG OLED as well and I'm going through this whole mess because I'm getting the black screen flashes.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

OK... Does Tivo make the Amazon app or does Amazon make the Amazon app????? @tivo says it's up to Amazon to make the app for the Tivo. "At this time, we cannot confirm if the Amazon Prime App has been updated by Amazon to support any 4K content from their servers."


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dolfer said:


> OK... Does Tivo make the Amazon app or does Amazon make the Amazon app????? @tivo says it's up to Amazon to make the app for the Tivo. "At this time, we cannot confirm if the Amazon Prime App has been updated by Amazon to support any 4K content from their servers."


It is up to the provider (Amazon, Netflix, etc.) to provide the app with TiVo's support. TiVo has said they will work with pretty much anyone to get their app on the TiVo platform. Remember pretty much all of these streaming services want to control access which requires they build the app.


----------

